# Anyone with experience with a Sony RX100 III



## Hector1970 (Apr 23, 2015)

I'm mainly Canon (5D III, 7DII, 500D, G12) with a bit of Fuji (X100s.)
I've always been looking for a good pocketable camera.
(I've damages my G12 putting it in my pocket - scratches the lens).

Has anyone experience with the Sony RX100 III.
It's very small and compact.
The EVF is quite small (cute the way it hides within the camera).
My question is, is it any good?
I've considered a Panasonic LX100 as well. Seems good but quite a bit larger.


----------



## martti (Apr 28, 2015)

I had the RX100 II. It is an excellent camera. I gave to my son for Christmas.
The version III comes with the 'right' lens and the EVF. 
It is probably the best compact you can get today that you can fit in your pocket.
The picture quality is amazing. You can configure the camera pretty much as you like it.
To my hands the buttons were too small and there are far too many functions there to master without reading the manual.
I'd say 'go!'.


----------



## dolina (Apr 28, 2015)

It's a good camera. The Mark IV should be announced within 3 months.


----------



## expatinasia (Apr 28, 2015)

If you can, I would definitely hold off purchasing a Mark III now as the Mark IV is expected to be announced very soon and there are some really amazing rumours going about (take a look at Sony Alpha Rumors). If the Mark IV is not to your liking the chances are the Mark III will drop in price anyway, so a win win for you really.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 28, 2015)

The main drawback to the camera is its 24-70mm equiv lens. Its not long enough for traditional portraits of 85-135mm. If you can live with the short zoom, its a great camera.

Your G12 had a 28-140mm equiv focal length, so the short zoom may come as a shock.

A G16 might be closer to what you had.  The G7X is similar to the Sony, but with a better lens. Unfortunately, the autofocus is slower than desired.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 28, 2015)

I have the RX100 III. It is an impressive camera for such a compact package. IQ at reasonable ISO is excellent and you have all the basic controls you need. But for someone coming from DSLR, there are some buts. AF is slower, shutter lag is longer and the EVF is crap. I expect the RX100 IV to have improved AF and maybe also a slightly longer zoom. As Mt Spokane pointed out, the 24-70 is a bit short for portraits etc. On the other hand, the 24-70 f2.8L II is my most used DSLR lens ...

I only use it when there is no room for a DSLR, which is pretty much never.


----------



## martti (Apr 28, 2015)

@Eldar: Does your RX100 III start to make a noise like a electric razor until you take the battery out and let it calm down a bit? Mine did that every once in a while. I do not know what was the problem. Like the focusing motor trying to complete an impossible task.


----------



## Eldar (Apr 29, 2015)

martti said:


> @Eldar: Does your RX100 III start to make a noise like a electric razor until you take the battery out and let it calm down a bit? Mine did that every once in a while. I do not know what was the problem. Like the focusing motor trying to complete an impossible task.


No, can't say I have noticed that.


----------

